
Russia plans its own 'Chernobyl' show after HBO's hit - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/07/unhappy-with-hbos-chernobyl-russia-is-planning-its-own-series-blaming-cia/
======
Chazprime
From the linked _Variety_ article regarding the show:

 _Few details have been revealed so far, except for a short synopsis, which
states that the series will follow a group of Soviet KGB officers tasked with
uncovering a CIA agent stationed at the Chernobyl nuclear plant and involved
in espionage._

Wow, this sounds better than that time we got all of those Amy Fisher biopics.
I’m stocking up on the popcorn now.

